# What is this router bit called



## crunch (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive been looking on the web for 3 hrs. Closest I come to is an undercut bit.Almost a keyhole,almost a T slot.
What I'm using it for is a wooden storm insert. The old storm won't slip over the lip on the new door. That is the only issue,yes I could just plane the top so it fits BUT I have this bit and I want a bigger one but i don't know what it's called
Sorry about the pics ,it was the best I could do.
What I need is a 3/8 or 1/2 radius
10/3/12 After 83 views no one has a name for it? Well that's okay, I'll ask on another forum,but thanks for giving it a look anyways.
NEW PICTURES
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8051484963/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8051487230/
The bottom piece is the new screen with the correct profile. The upper piece (that the trim router is sitting on ) is the old storm insert the i need to reshape with a larger bit


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The bit is a undercut router bit. It may have been used in a coping bit for a entry door where a mortise and tenon was used. Otherwise it would just be a cove undercut router bit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> The bit is a undercut router bit. It may have been used in a coping bit for a entry door where a mortise and tenon was used. Otherwise it would just be a cove undercut router bit.


Got a link for it, with a picture?










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

No. I haven't seen a undercut coping bit with that profile in 30 years but this is how it was used.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like #53800 here:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Amana-53800-FINGER-GRIP-3-4-Diameter-1-4-SHANK-p/ama-53800.htm


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

FrankC said:


> Looks like #53800 here:
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Amana-53800-FINGER-GRIP-3-4-Diameter-1-4-SHANK-p/ama-53800.htm


Nice find Frank:thumbsup:


----------

